# Whoops



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Impulsively I recently bought a second hand DSLR (350D).

I'm normally renowned for researching things to death before I buy but couldn't resist. Seemed a cracking price and came with plenty of extras including another lense 55-200, battery pack etc.

I need to massively get up to speed so any recommendations please for decent online guides for beginners would be a great help.

I hope to get my head around the basics (work on the basis I know nothing) and appreciate this is going to be a steep learning curve. 

Literally need to learn from scratch...terminology, basic picture taking etc.

Already I'm checking out more gear and in particular lenses. I know I should learn to walk before I try to run but amazed at what gear is out there pre-owned. Already I'm wondering whether I could keep the lenses and chop the body in and get current entry level 1200D but don't know about compatability issues.

Please help me guys before I start wasting money!


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Learn how to use it properly on full manual before you go spending money on other stuff. If you know how to use it to its full even the more basic and lower spec DSLR's can take photos that people that don't know how to use them struggle on the top end stuff.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

This

https://www.google.co.uk/shopping/p...DIA&ei=8S37VJz2JOmz7gaTkoGIAQ&ved=0CGMQpiswAA


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

here a link to a website that lets you play about with the settings on what would be a camera and lets you see how it effects the picture so can start to learn what does what 
i would say don't start on full on manual mode first start p mode and learn what settings its doing and in what kind of scenarios , then move onto s mode as shutter speed , then when master that onto a mode then you get whats coming then manual mode , also to start off use auto iso mode 
http://www.canonoutsideofauto.ca/play/


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

a great lens also is a great investment as they don't loose value that much compared to cameras i bought my first nikon d5100 when first came out and was around 700 now can buy it for 250ish new so cameras loose value quickly but lens don't as a cheap camera with a great lens can make a massive impact on the great picture your always after


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

a quick search on your camera and one your toying with buying 
350d 1200d
8 mp 18mp
7 auto focus points 9 auto focus points 
native iso 100-1600 native iso 100-6400
both 3 frames a sec both crop sensor at 1.6 * lens means if you have a 50mm lens your camera actually makes it a 80mm lens cause not a full frame camera 

if me id say go for the 1200d as more of a camera and more up to date than the 350d but thats more money to spend , learn the 350d then might not want the entry level camera next after learning the 350d you might want something with more of a punch too it


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

This is great stuff, many thanks Clean ocd


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

no problem we all need to start some where you want me to tell you what the modes are on cannon or you ok with that I'm a nikon used so they are a bit different to cannon but do the same thing


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

also native iso is better than enhanced iso , native is the range the camera normal works on then they have a mode called hi 1 or high iso which basically tricks the camera to think its higher so makes the picture worse so native iso is always best and try stick what your camera perimeters are


----------



## chriswuk (Mar 20, 2015)

I found the photography mags to be a great help when I started in the DSLR world (I even got some digital copied from "untrusted" sources for the iPad - wealth of good information).

As above, get used to the basics first & the best thing to aid learning & get out & have a play.

Once you've mastered the basic settings, the rest will follow - then the next step is the digital processing.....


----------



## lawrenceSA (Jul 17, 2012)

http://www.picturecorrect.com/

and

http://digital-photography-school.com/


----------

